

Kloud.pt is the next small company to accept Bitcoin via BitPay - _asciiker_
http://www.kloud.pt

======
_asciiker_
We only ask you for your e-mail and the desired instance name so it has never
been easier and more secure to get a private instance, the 30 day free offer
still applies, just open a service request if you choose to use bitcoins.
Cheers!

